# Anyone ever used city link delivery services?



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

If anyone has ever used them to send stuff could they give me some idea on prices? the site wont let me on to ask for a quote 
Its a 130kg package for next day delivery before 5.30pm and it would only be going 5 miles maximum (dont ask!) 
Got some pillock trying to rip me off for delivery charges on the site i keep swearing never to use any more (Ebay!) Said i'd pick the item up, but he decided he wont allow that and has taken the mick with postage costs. Ya know the type nice one minute, then an absolute loon the next!

So anyone got any ideas for delivery charges?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what about a man and a van type service as surely that would be cheaper?
L x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep, certainly would but this person only uses city link to deliver stuff.
So he's invoiced me £50 to send the item 5 miles  when i offered to pick it up myself! Its clear from the emails he's sent that he's out to make money on the delivery charges. Its only been 2 days since auction ended and he's bombarding me with rude emails and reported me to ebay as a non paying bidder!  So if i can prove he's ripping me off with delivery charges then i can retaliate. Not tit for tat, but_ try _ to keep my account nice and squeaky clean! Why do i "£$*@ bother!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies 

Elaine, just thought it was a bit suss (ie, trying to rip me off) because he wouldnt allow me and hubby to pick it up ourselves when its literally down the road  Plus that would save him the hassle of the packaging bit. 
Thanks for that though  I'd love to tell you what it is but its a mothers day pressie from Lis to me and you'd probably rofl !!!  Got ya even more intrigued now havent i!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Is it a gravestone? 

£50 is an ok price - and citylink are fine 

Tony
x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi hun

Did u ask him before u bidded if u collect in person?  If u did then he shouldnt go back on his word....I have used citylink before and have found them to be very good (better than parcelforce)  but as for prices i wouldnt be able to help sorry.

Doesnt sound very nice person though, so i hope u get it sorted soon...xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yep i've left the ball in his court and said when ever he's available we'd call. But he just wont budge, and now after 2 days he's reported me (so he says!) i'm sure that ebay aren't interested til a week or 2 down the line. 
Even after throwing insults at us and calling us time wasters (this is someone who only has 20 feedback and 10 of them are him buying 1p ebooks to build up his feedback!) I offered to pay his relisting charges if he'd like to sell to someone else! Dont have to do that but said he obviously wouldnt lose out. Wouldnt mind but no-one else bid on the item anyway! How fair could i be?!

Tony ... how did you guess!  Get out of it!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Specialmum .. thanks hun. Yes i did ask him before the auction closed, but i sent an email to his own email addy and not through ebay, so now he's saying i have no emails with you asking if you could pick it up! (I have a copy of the email i sent though)


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well if u have the email then atleast u have some proof..Ebay are annoying in that sense as u cant complain about someone untill atleast 10 days..

I think this guy is being unreasonable..you are actually entitled to not do anything about this untill u can report him to ebay in 10days..that would annoy him but atleast u are following ebay rules.

The reporting is an atuomatic system it wont let u do it any earlier..

I really hope u can get ur item... xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ElaineW said:


> I think the fact you say he has feedback made up of 1p ebooks sends alarm bells ringing in my head. He wants to deliver so you have to pay paypal. if you collect you would pay cash.
> Does the item even exsist I'm afraid I would cancel the transaction and run for it--Take the neg and wear it with pride.
> he doesnt sound very nice to deal with.


It might make things easier for u hun,  xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Well after the 15 or 16 emails he's sent we said 'stuff him' it just smells of suspicion to me too. DH was annoyed cos he went all out to get me this item! (makes a change, he didnt even get me a card on my 30th!    )
Or any flowers when i was in hosp with LO. Or a valentines card ...... <chunners to self!> and i got him a box of presents to him from LO when she was born.
Think i made him feel a bit guilty! Waffling now....sorry!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

This guy seems hell bent on getting money asap off us


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am intrigued as to what you have bought for 130 kgs !! A piece of furniture?

L x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrrrrhhhh, im so sorry!!  i hope u dont get anymore grief xxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks hun for your  's and replies x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Anytime lol i might not know much but im a good listener


----------

